
JavaScript for C# developers - gregorymichael
https://www.blewis.io/javascript-for-csharp-developers
======
alexc05
C# has string interpretation?!

    
    
         String foo = bar;
         $"{foo}";
    

You learn something new every day.

------
smt88
C# devs should be somewhat at home with TypeScript, although a lot of these
things are still relevant.

